

The Warburg is Britain’s most eccentric and original library. Can it survive? - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/16/in-the-memory-ward

======
lotsofmangos
_" A center of European culture and a repository of the Western tradition that
escaped Hitler and survived the Blitz may finally be destroyed by British bean
counters.”_

Aliens are living amongst us. Unfortunately they are Vogons.

